
Apple execs take a compensation hit as company misses financial goals in FY16 - happy-go-lucky
http://venturebeat.com/2017/01/06/apple-execs-take-a-compensation-hit-as-company-misses-financial-goals-in-fy16/
======
colept
Can think of three easy reasons why they missed their goals:

1\. Phones are reaching their peak hardware and people are upgrading less.

2\. New customers refusing to buy in a fragmented ecosystem where it no longer
"just works" and you need dongles on top of dongles to use your accessories.

3\. Loyal customers are jumping ship for Windows and Hackintosh for better
hardware.

------
detaro
dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13337727](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13337727)

